# All About Primavera Contract Management



## abo_kola (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
إسمحوا لي بمشاركتكم في هذا المنتدي الرائع عسي أن يجعل الله نشر العلم في ميزان حسناتنا جميعا
وسأكون دائما على إستعداد للرد على إستفساراتكم بخصوص هذا البرنامج الأكثر من رائع.

سأبدأ على بركة الله بطريقة تنصيب البرنامج تفصيليا .


أولا : لابد من توافر الاتي:-
قاعدة بيانات SQL or Oracle ولكني أفضل العمل على SQL لسهولة التعامل معها
التأكد من أن قاعدة البيانات تعمل بشكل جيد وكذلك التأكد من أن البورت الخاص بها مفتوح ومن النوع الثابت وليس المتغير من خلال تشغيل برنامج SQL Server Configuration Manager والتأكد من أن البروتوكول TCP/IP تم تفعيله وذلك بعمل دبل كليك عليه وعمل enabled -> yes ثم اختيار IP Adresses والتأكد من أن خانة TCP dynamic Ports فارغة وأن خانة TCP port بها رقم 1433 , وعند تغيير أي من هذه الإعدادات لابد من عمل ريستارت لخدمة SQL Server من خلال SQL Server Services.
برنامج نشر مواقع الويب JBoss ويمكن تحميل النسخة الخاصة من الرابط التالي
http://sourceforge.net/projects/jboss/files/JBoss/JBoss-5.0.1.GA/jboss-5.0.1.GA-jdk6.zip/download
خطوات التنصيب :
تجهيز قاعدة البيانات المستخدمة ولابد من توافر على الأقل عدد 2 قاعدة بيانات لتشغيل البرنامج الأولي لابد وأن تكون بأسم EXPADMIN وهي خاصة بإدارة البرنامج والثانية خاصة بالمشاريع ويمكن تسميتها بأي إسم.
تتم خطوة تجهيز قواعد البيانات من خلال تشغيل ملف dbsetup.bat والموجود تحت المجلد
..\database
يتم تشغيل ملف dbsetup مرتين الأولي لقاعدة البيانات Expadmin والثانية لقعدة بيانات المشروعات والتي سنسميها CMDEMO حتي استطيع حل مشاكل الجميع بعون الله
أكتفي بهذا القدر على أن استقبل مشاركتكم ولا قدر الله اي مشاكل خلال هذه الخطوات لنتابع للخطوة التاليه بدون أي مشاكل

أخوكم أبو كولا


----------



## magnum1272003 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

من أين أستطيع تحميل نسخة من البرنامج بارك الله فيك؟؟؟


----------



## mohey52511 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

magnum1272003 قال:


> من أين أستطيع تحميل نسخة من البرنامج بارك الله فيك؟؟؟


بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع الاستاذ / _*أبو كولا*_

عزيزي يمكن تحميل البرنامج من موقع الشركة
*http://edelivery.oracle.com
ما عليك الى اتباع الخطوات
وراح يكون موجود تحت قائمة
Primavera Application - Microsoft Windows 32-bit
على حسب استخدامك للويندوز
*


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

لو يسمح لي الاخ ابو كولا علي توضيح ان هذا الشرح الخاص بتنصيب قاعدة البيانات علي اصدار cm13 وليس cm12 حتي لا يختلط علي البعض الامر وجزاك الله خيرا علي الخطوات السابقة ونتتظر المزيد


----------



## foratfaris (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جاري تحمل ج /بوس...وسأوافيك لاحقاً
مع جزيل الشكر ايها العزيز


----------



## foratfaris (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز ابو كولا
- تم القيام بخطوة SQL Server انظر المرفق 1
- تم محاولة اضافة قاعدة البيانات وفق المعطيات التالية 
DBA user sa
DBA pass Prima123Vera
Database host localhost\primavera
port 1433
لكن للاسف لم تنجح
انظر المرفق 2

-طبعاً jboss لم يتم تنزيله للان (قيد التحميل )
برجاء التوجيه


----------



## foratfaris (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز ابو كولا
- كيف يتم تنصيب JBoss لانني لم ارى ملف setup
مع اعتذاري لكثرة السؤال فأنا جديد تماماً على البرنامج


----------



## safys (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا لك اخى abo_kola على الموضوع الجميل 
بس ياريت ترفع لنا البرنامج الاول علشان نعرف نتواصل معاك 
بجد انا محتاج البرنامج ده جدا 
*


----------



## abo_kola (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز / ForatFaris
بعد الإطلاع على الصورة المرفقه - يوجد خطأ بسيط لابد من تداركة في TCP/IP Configuration
وهو لابد من جعل خانة TCP Dynamic Port خالية - بمعني اخذف الـ 0 الموجود بها في كل الـ IPs
ثانيأ أما بالنسبة للـ Jboss فعلا لا يوجد setup وانتظر حتي نكمل المشوار

الأخ محي والأخ وليد شكرا لكم على التوضيح وهذا ما أنتظره من إخواتي أن يلاحقوني إن كان هناك سقطات

هل اكمل التنصيب؟

وشكرا


----------



## foratfaris (21 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك على ردك السريع
تم ازالة الصفر ... الا انها لم تجد نفعاً ...
وقد قمت بارفاق صور تفصيلية لاعدادات sql مع رجاء ابداء الملاحظة ....

- هل هناك اهمية لنسخة (SOL ) حيث انني لاحظت ان النسخة التي لديك هي 2008

- كيف يتم استخدام JBOSS ؟ (طبعاً انا بالانتظار ) الا انني اود اكتشاف الاخطاء...

- سؤال اخر .. ما علاقة الاعدادات لهذا البرنامج على SQL مع اعدادات البريمافيرا P6V7
مع جزيل الشكر*


----------



## foratfaris (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بعد محاولات كثيرة تخطيت المرحلة السابقة .. الا انني واجهت الرسالة الاتية ..
مع رجاء التوجيه


----------



## abo_kola (22 أكتوبر 2010)

عزيزي ForatFaris
ممكن تجاوب على الاسئلة التالية:
- ما هو نظام التشغيل لديك
- ماهي إعدادات Regional Setting لديك

على أي حال لابد من تغيير إعدادات Regional Settings إلي US - English


----------



## foratfaris (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي ابو كولا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
- نظام التشغيل وندوز 7 أما الاعدادات فهي الخاصة بالعربية ... وقد قمت بتغييرها والحمدلله مشى الحال 
-أنا جاهز للخطوة القادمة ...برجاء المتابعة ...
-(لا زلت لا اعلم ما افعل ب jboss بعد ان قمت بتحميله ... )


----------



## abouelnaga (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على اهتمامكم الاخ ابوكولا ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## abo_kola (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الخطوة التالية : تجهيز الـ JBoss

اذهب للملف الذي تم تحميله وفكه بحيث يكون على الدرايف C
C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA
ثم اذهب للمجلد المسمي Server وبداخله انسخ المجلد Default ثم اعد تسميت المجلد المنسوخ default - Copy إلي اسم cm , بحيث يكون الحروف صغيرة
ثالثا : تنصيب برنامج الـ Contract Management بتشغيل ملف الـ Setup ثم اتبع الخطوات الموجوده بداخل الملف المرفق


----------



## foratfaris (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز ابو كولا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم اجد ملفاً مرفقاً في مشاركتك الاخيرة 
- تم فك الضغط ... وفق التعليمات ونسخ الملف المطلوب واعادة التسمية
- ثم محاولة تنصيب البرنامج (stand alone ) ... الا ان هناك مشكلة ما وفق المرفقات :
برجاء التوجيه


----------



## abo_kola (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم فارس الفرات

والله يا أخي انك تثلج صدري بحرصك على متابعتي ولولاك ما كنت أكملت الموضوع نظرا لعدم اهتمام الأخرين مع العلم لأهمية هذا البرنامج وقوته في مجال إدارة العقود والوثائق للمشاريع.

أما بالنسبة للملف أعتذر عن عدم إرفاقه في المشاركة السابقة ومرفق في هذه المشاركة
أرجو اتباع الخطوات كما هي وإن شاء الله سيعمل معك البرنامج وسأكون معك لأي استفسار

كنت اتمني بعد الإنتهاء من دورة الاكسبيدشن أن اتطرق للـ Customization ولكن من الواضح عدم اهتمام الأخريين

ولكم جزيل شكري


----------



## magnum1272003 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

abo_kola قال:


> كنت اتمني بعد الإنتهاء من دورة الاكسبيدشن أن اتطرق للـ customization ولكن من الواضح عدم اهتمام الأخريين
> 
> ولكم جزيل شكري


يا أخي لا تستعجل في الحكم ووالله أنا متابع للموضوع جدا وأستفيد من أسئلة الأخ فارس الفرات كثيرا وهي تكفي لعدم مشاركتي في الموضوع بالرغم من ذلك فالموضوع مهم جدا أنا أعرف ولك جزيل الشكر على وقتك وتعبك ولا تدخر شيئا علينا لعل ذلك يكون في ميزان الحسنات لك إن شاء الله


----------



## abo_kola (23 أكتوبر 2010)

إن شاء الله - سوف اتابع الشرح بس الفكره سوف نتعلم جميعا من المشاكل التي نواجهها
بإنتظار أسئلتكم و إستفساراتكم


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك استاذ: ابو كولا على الافادة الجميل جميع المنتدى بما فيهم انا كنت منتظر الطريقة التصطيب
الان قد نصبت البرنامج ولكن عندي مشكلة مع اصدار الجافا المستخدمة بس تاكد بنفسك ماهي مشكلتي الرسالة هي
is CM Admin Config Utility faild


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء في حدود معرفتي فإن إصدار الجافا المتوافق مع CM13 هو الاصدار 6update14 لذلك لو ازلت كل اصدارات الجافا من علي جهازك وحاولت ان تدخل لكي تتصفح البرنامج سيطلب منك ان تنصب هذا الاصدار من الجافا حتي تستطيع تصفح البرنامج دون اي مشاكل وارجو من الاستاذ الكريم ابو كولا التعقيب علي كلامي وفقه الله لكل خير وجعل ما يفعله خالصا لوجهه


----------



## ايهاب مياله (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا لك ابو كولا على المعلومات القيمة*

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات وانا متابع بشكل يومي للمراسلات الموجودة وهنالك استفاده كبيرة لدي وان شاء الله استطيع هذه المرة من تصيب البرنامج بسهوله.


----------



## ايهاب مياله (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*استفسار مهم*

التنصيب الافضل stnad alone user installtion ام web server installtion 
وشكرا على المعلومات.


----------



## foratfaris (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز ابو كولا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قمت بعمل الخطوات السابقة حتى وصلت الى مرحلة Begin Contract Management - مرحلة ما قبل ادخال رقم البورت ....
وابتدأت الصور 101- 106 ...
قمت باعادة الاقلاع وكما ترى في المرفق 107 فقد اضيفت عدة برامج في قائمة البداية ..
كما ان خيار Manage ليس موجوداً لدي...
- طبعاً هناك ملاحظة لا ادري ان كان لها اهمية ... فبعد ان غيرت (صححت ) الاعدادات الاقليمية سابقاً الى US وحاولت انشاء قاعدة البيانات Expadmin مرة اخرى .. كانت الرسالة انها (اي قاعدة البيانات ) موجودة فعلاً .. لا ادري ان كان هذا له علاقة بالمشكلة الاخيرة...
يرجى التوجيه والارشاد مع جزيل الشكر

*


----------



## foratfaris (24 أكتوبر 2010)

قمت بعمل manage وفق المرفق ....
البرنامج موجود في القائمة...
بعد تشغيل متصفح الانترنت...لا اعلم ما هو port no.
حيث ان هذا الجزء من عملية التنصيب لم يظهر لدي ...


----------



## Jamal (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## abo_kola (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز الجنزوري
أرجو إرسال ملف بإسم expedition-ds.xml تحت المسار
C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\cm\deploy


----------



## abo_kola (24 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومة للمشاركة
بعد ان تم شراء شركة بريمافيرا من قبل شركة أوراكل تم عمل بعد التغييرات وهي كالتالي:
1. إعتماد قاعدة البيانات الرئيسية Oracle بدلا من MS SQL وبالتالي عند تنصيب Standalone يقوم البرنامج بتنصيب Oracle XE بدلا من MS SQL Express
2. إلغاء دعم وتنصيب قاعدة البيانات Sybase والتي كانت بريمافيرا تعتمد عليها كليا.
3. إدراج الربط مع برامج التخزين مثل OCM Oracle ******* Managment ، Sharepoint ، JackRabit
بالنسبة لي كما سبق واخبرت أحب العمل مع قاعدة البيانات MS SQL لسهولة التعامل معها ولذلك أفضل طريقة التنصيب Web Server حيث تستخدم هذه الطريقة في إحدي الحالات التالية:
1. تنصيب جهاز مستقل للعمل كمزود خدمة للتطبيق Web Application Service وجهاز أخر مستقل للعمل كخادم قاعدة بيانات سواء كان MS SQL أو Oracle وهذه هي الطريقة المثالية.
2. عند إستخدام قاعدة بيانات غير المتوفرة مع البرنامج وهي Oracle XE مثل ( MS SQL أو Oracle)
الأخ إيهاب أرجو أن اكون أجبت على استفسارك
وبالنسبة لإفادة الزميل وليد سليمان فإن كلامه صحيح ولكن لا يتم تنصيب Contract Management بدون Java SDK 14 update 6 وهي ضمن مرحلة التنصيب نفسها وهذا مع حدث مع الأخ فارس الفرات ولا يتم تشغيل البرنامج والقدرة على التعامل مع صفحات الويب خاصته إلا في وجود Java JRE 14 update 6 تلك يتم تنصيبها عند أول زياره لصفحة البرنامج.
الأخ فارس الفرات:
تتذكر المشكله التي حدثت أثناء إنشاء قاعدة البيانات والتي أوقفت إستكمال التنصيب حتي تم تغيير الإعدادات الإقليمية في هذا الأثناء تم إنشاء قاعدة بيانات ولكن غير مكتملة فلابد من حذفها من داخل SQL وإعادة إنشاءها بإستخدام ملف التنصيب DBsetup وكا قلت ننشأ عدد 2 قاعدة بيانات الأولي بأسم EXPADMIN والثانية بإسم CMDEMO 
إذا لم يتم السؤال عن البورت المستخدم فمعني ذلك أن البرنامج استخدم البورت رقم 80 وبالتالي ليس هناك داعي لكتابة البورت في عنوان الصفحة
http://servername/exponline/logon.jsp للبرنامج
أو http://servername/exponline/adminlogon.jsp لإدارة البرنامج

وفي إنتظاركم


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

abo_kola قال:


> الأخ العزيز الجنزوري
> أرجو إرسال ملف بإسم expedition-ds.xml تحت المسار
> c:\jboss-5.0.1.ga\server\cm\deploy


 شكرا يا باشا على الرد والكن الملف بهذا الاسم في نفس المسار الذي اشرت اليه
ومازال لايعمل؟ 
شكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## foratfaris (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز ابو كولا

- قمت بحذف قاعدتي البيانات .. واعادة تنزيلهما دون مشاكل ... دون فائدة ... 

-قمت بحذف كل شيء ... (البرنامج +قواعد البيانات + المجلدات في البرامج ) ثم ....
-عند تنزيل البرنامج تأتي الرسالة في المرفق .. 1 وذلك قبل مرحلة السؤال عن رقم البورت .. والتي هي اساس المشكلة .... على ما اعتقد...
- طبعاً البرنامج في قائمة computer management مطابقة للصورة في ملف التنزيل ...

- عندما اشغل البرنامج في متصفح الانترنت تأتي الرسالة المرفق 2
وهي مطابقة تماماً لمشكلة الاخ الجنزوري على ما اعتقد

- الملف الذي طلبته من البشمهندس الجنزوري في المرفق 3 ... وموجود كما ذكرت في نفس الدليل ...
يرجى التوجيه والارشاد


----------



## abo_kola (24 أكتوبر 2010)

عزيزي فارس الفرات
أرجو ان لا تيأس وتستمر في محاولاتك معي واعدك أن تستفيد لأقصي درجة
تلاحظ لي أولا أن الملف المرفق حجمه زيرو مما يدل على أن الإعدادات ليست صحيحة وبالتالي نعمل الإعدادات من البداية - بعد عمل تنصيب البرنامج.
اذهب الي المسار التالي:
C:\Program Files\Oracle\ContractManagement\utility\CMAdminConfig
وشغل الملف dbconfigcm.cmd
واتبع الخطوات كما في الملف المرفق وشوف النتيجه


----------



## foratfaris (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز ابو كولا
- السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
- اشكرك كثير الشكر على اهتمامك وسرعة الرد ... فجزاك الله خيراً... ووفقك الى ما تحب وترضى... على ما تقدمه ... ولا تخف اخي العزيز... فاليأس بعيد كل البعد عني... وأعتقد أنني أصبحت قريباً من انهاء التنزيل ...

- وأعدك انني بعون الله ...سوف الخص تجربتي في التنزيل ... في ملف.. بهذه المشاركة ... 

- ان شاء الله غداً صباحاً..في جهازي الاساسي.. سوف أقوم بتطبيق التعليمات.. واوافيك بالنتيجة ..
مع جزيل الشكر مرة اخرى


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

abo_kola قال:


> عزيزي فارس الفرات
> أرجو ان لا تيأس وتستمر في محاولاتك معي واعدك أن تستفيد لأقصي درجة
> تلاحظ لي أولا أن الملف المرفق حجمه زيرو مما يدل على أن الإعدادات ليست صحيحة وبالتالي نعمل الإعدادات من البداية - بعد عمل تنصيب البرنامج.
> اذهب الي المسار التالي:
> ...


 عزيزي البشمهندس ابو كولا 
شكرا جزيل الشكر واجهتني هذه الرسالة بعد محاولة اعادة الconfigration وفعلا وجدت الملف ب زيرو ميجا ايضا
شكرا وأقدر مجهودك معانا


----------



## foratfaris (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز ابو كولا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
- بعد تشغيل الملف وصلت لنفس النتيجة السابقة مع الاخ الجنزوري - رجاءً انظر الملف المرفق ...
- مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

استاذنا الكريم ابو كولا قمت باتباع الخطوات الخاصة بتنصيب برنامج cm13 التي ذكرتها في المشاركات جزاك الله خيرا ولكن في نهاية تنصيب البرنامج تظهر الرسالة المرفقة رقم 1 وعند الضغط عليها تظهر الرسالة رقم 2 فهل هناك خطأ حدث اثناء التنصيب او الاعدادات مع العلم انه كان منصب علي جهازي اصدار 12.1 وقمت بإزالته لتنصيب اصدار 13 الذي تشرحه ولكن ظهرت تلك الرسالات


----------



## abo_kola (25 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو تشغيل ملف dbconfigcm.cmd باستخدام Run As Administrator وملاحظة النتيجة.


----------



## foratfaris (25 أكتوبر 2010)

- اخي العزيز ابو كولا 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
-هل من الممكن ان تكون نسخة ال sql هي سبب المشاكل ... (فأنا استعمل 2005 ) والتي تأتي مع بريمافيرا 6 ....وكيف يمكن ان نقوم بتحميل نسخة 2008 ...
- هل من الممكن ان تؤثر نسخة الوندوز ... فأنا استعمل وندوز 7 ...
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## abo_kola (25 أكتوبر 2010)

من الواضح من جميع المشاكل السابق ذكرها من الأخوة الكرام أنها تظهر نتيجة لإن نظام التشغيل المنصب عليه البرنامج قد يكون Windows Vista or Windows 7 وهذه الانظمة غير معتمدة من شركة Oracle ولم يتم اختبارها والعمل عليها وللتغلب على هذه المشاكل لابد وأن يكون للمستخدم كافة الصلاحيات على النظام وكذلك على السواقة C
ممكن نتبع الخطوات بالملف المرفق مرتين : الأولي على مجلد JBoss والثانية على مجلد 
C:\Program Files\Oracle
وذلك بتغيير حالة الأمان على المجلدات كما بالملف المرفق


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الاستاذ ابو كولا نظام التشغيل عندي هو XP وتظهر نفس المشكلة الخاصة بالــ Admin Config utility فهل هناك مشكلة حدثت نتيجة تغيير الاصدار من 12.1 الي 13


----------



## abo_kola (25 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي أبو عبد الرحمن
أعتقد أن المشكله لديك تعود إلي الجافا فأرجو ازالة كافة برامج الجافا و الاكسبيدشن من على الجهاز وإعادة تنصيبها مره أخري وإن شاء الله ستعمل لإن على حسب خبراتي المتواضعه أن نظام ويندوز اكس بي معتمد وليس به مشاكل كالتي تحدث مع الإصدارات الأخري - والإصدارات المعتمدة من قبل أوراكل هي :
- ويندوز سيرفر 2003
- ويندوز سيرفر 2008
- لينكس
ولابد أن تكون النسخ من الويندوز 32 بت وليست 64 بت حيث أن 64 بت غير معتمده إطلاقا وأخري أن تكون أنظمة الأخوة بنظام 64 بت

وهذا للإيضاح وشكرا


----------



## foratfaris (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز ابو كولا 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
- قمت بالاجراءات السابقة ... وحذفت قاعدتي البيانات ... واعدت بنائهما من جديد .. باستخدام host port كما في الملف الملحق ... الا انني وصلت لنفس النتيجة السابقة ....
- قد يكون المشكلة لها علاقة بالهوست بورت ... فعندما استعمل القيمة الموجودة في اخر القائمة ... تتم اضافة قاعدة البيانات ... اما عند استخدام 1433 ... فيتعثر الموضوع ...
- وفي بريمافيرا 6 وعند اضافة قاعدة البيانات كان الموضوع يتم بنفس الطريقة الا انها في مكان اخر ... وعن طريق regedit ووفق الملف الثاني
- من خلال بحثي على الانترنت وجدت هذا الموضوع 
http://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?messageID=4488812&#4488812
http://primavera.zxlm.cn/kb/prim84495
رغم ان هذه المشكلة ليست المشكلة الاصل ... بل ان المشكلة الاصل حدثت عند التنصيب
برجاء التوجيه


----------



## abo_kola (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم فارس الفرات
من الواضح من الصور ان مشكلتك هي مع TCP Dynamic Port لذا أرجو للرجوع للمشاركة والتي وضحت فيها كيفية إيقاف الـ Dynamic Port لأنه متغير ويتم ذلك بمسح القيمة الموجود أمامه وجعلها خالية ويتم وضع قيمة 1433 في خانة TCP
كما موضح بالصور


----------



## abo_kola (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة لك عزيزي فارس الفرات يكون إسم DB Host name هو كالأتي:
localhost\primavera


----------



## foratfaris (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الاستاذ العزيز ابو اسامة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
- بعد تصحيح اعدادات sql تفائلت كثيراً بأن اسبق الاخ المهندس الجنزوري في تنصيب االبرنامج ... الا أنني لم انجح للاسف ... حيث قمت بازالة البرنامج + قواعد البيانات ... والبدء من نقطة الصفر ... الا ان نفس الرسالة القديمة قد جائت ... وفي مرحلة ما قبل ادخال البورت 4000 ...
-أيضاً لم تفلح عملية "تزبيط " الاعدادات من خلال dbconfigcm.cmd وفق المرفقات ...
-وسؤالي ألا تحمل الكتابة في شاشة الدوس (في المرفقات ) معلومات عن الخطأ ... وسببه ...
- وهل تنصيب البرنامج بوضعية stand alone ممكن أم لا ؟
- سأحاول تنصيب البرنامج اليوم انشاء الله على جهازي الاخر (ويندوز XP ) ...
مع جزيل الشكر للارشاد والمساعدة ...


----------



## magnum1272003 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

تم التنصيب بكفاءة ومن أول مرة على ويندوز 7 ما شاء الله وجزاك الله خيرا يا أبو كولا
منتظر الدرس القادم بفارغ الصبر وأرجو أن تدلنا على كتب أو أي مصادر أخرى للشرح نرجع لها كمرجع في البرنامج


----------



## foratfaris (25 أكتوبر 2010)

- الاخ العزيز ابو كولا 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
- أيضاً لم يفلح التنزيل مع ويندوز xp ... 
- رسالة الاخ ماغنوم .... تعني ان هناك شيئاً في الارشادات... قد اسأت فهمه ... خصوصاً انني استخدم نفس النظام..
- سأقوم غداً ان شاء الله بطباعة جميع الملفات التي استخدمت ومحاولة اكتشاف الخطأ ... وقد اقوم باعادة تنصيب الويندوز ....
- اقترح متابعة الشرح ... باعتبار ان البعض قد اتم التنصيب...
جزاك الله كل الخير على ما افدتنا به من معلومات قيمة...


----------



## abo_kola (26 أكتوبر 2010)

عزيزي فارس الفرات
بالبحث في المشكله عندك توصلت ان نتيجة الترقية من CM 12 إلي CM 13 هي السبب في ذلك حيث أن معني رسالة الخطأ أن هناك جدول باسم Admin_config غير موجود وهذا الجدول موجود في قاعدة البيانات المحدثة للإستخدام في الإصدار 13 
أنظر المرفق
اخشي أن تكون انشأت قواعد البيانات باستخدام dbsetup.bat للإصدار 12 بدلا من الإصدار 13
وللتأكد أرجو تشغيل الـ Query التالي من داخل SQL Server Management Studio:
use expadmin
select to_version from cvrt
 
والمفترض أن تكون النتيجة هي : 13.0.0.00

فلا تمل وانا لن أمل وبانتظار نجاحك في التنصيب إن شاء الله

الأخ ماغنوم - سعدت كثيرا لنجاحك في التنصيب ومن أول مره - تحياتي


----------



## abouelnaga (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ ابوكولا انا اعرف عنك انك صبور ونحن مبتدئين فلا تمل منا
تحياتى


----------



## magnum1272003 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

abo_kola قال:


> الأخ ماغنوم - سعدت كثيرا لنجاحك في التنصيب ومن أول مره - تحياتي



للأسف أعتقد أنني لم أنجح نجاحا مطلقا فما زلت لا أستطيع أن أدخل إلا على قاعدة بيانات إدارة البرنامج التي لها اسم وباسورد EXPADMIN
أما قاعدة بيانات البرنامج CMPROJ or CMDEMO لا أستطيع الدخول عليها وهذه القاعدة التي لها اسم وباسورد EXP على ما أعرف
فهل هذا هو طبيعي أم أنها مشكلة كما أظن؟؟
مع أنني أنشأت هذه القاعدة بطريقتين مختلفتين الأولى المعتادة التي شرحتها والثانية بالاصدار 12 وبعد ذلك صنعت لها Upgrade ب الاصدار 13 ولا أستطيع الاتصال بها في الحالتين

مع العلم أن اصدار البرنامج عندي هو 13.0.1.00 وليس 13.0.0.00 وبالطبع قاعدة البيانات مثله.
فما العمل؟؟؟؟


----------



## foratfaris (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز ابو كولا 
- السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

- للاسف فلم اقوم بالترقية ... وهذه هي التجربة الاولى لي مع هذا البرنامج (v13) وقد قمت يتنزيله من موقع اوراكل... ولا يوجد لدي ادنى سابق خبرة ...

- بسبب ظروف العمل الغير متوقعة... فسوف اغيب مضطراً لعدة ايام .. الا انني سأتابع المشوار معكم ايها الاخوة قريباً ... وصدقوني فقد استمتعت كثيراً .. بالمحاولات السابقة..

تحياتي الحارة


----------



## أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

abo_kola قال:


> عزيزي فارس الفرات
> بالبحث في المشكله عندك توصلت ان نتيجة الترقية من cm 12 إلي cm 13 هي السبب في ذلك حيث أن معني رسالة الخطأ أن هناك جدول باسم admin_config غير موجود وهذا الجدول موجود في قاعدة البيانات المحدثة للإستخدام في الإصدار 13
> أنظر المرفق
> اخشي أن تكون انشأت قواعد البيانات باستخدام dbsetup.bat للإصدار 12 بدلا من الإصدار 13
> ...







للأسف نتيجه الامر العلوي الاصدار 12.1.0.00

فما الحل رجاءا


----------



## abo_kola (27 أكتوبر 2010)

أولا بالنسبة لأخ ماغنوم
اسم الدخول تغيير في الإصدار 13 إلي SJOHNSON والباسورد نفسها وعند الدخول لأول مره سيطلب منك البرنامج تغيير كلمة المرور
ثانيا بالأخ أحمد الشافعي
فلابد من ترقية قاعدة البيانات لديك من الإصدار 12 إلي الإصدار 13 وذلك باستخدام أمر dbsetup.bat والموجود بداخل الإسطوانة


----------



## foratfaris (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
الاخ العزيز ابو اسامة ..
ارجو ان تكون والاخوة جميعاً بألف خير ...
- هل من الممكن ان يكون اصدار ال SQL له دور في عملية التنصيب ؟ وكيف من الممكن ان نقوم بتنزيل اصدار 2008 لاجرب ...
- لم استطع اكتشاف الاعداد الخاطىء في جهازي ... وسأحاول مرة اخرى على XP بعد الفرمتة ...
- هل من الممكن أن اسأل عن لمحة عامة عن امكانيات البرنامج V13 ؟ وما هي اهم الاختلافات عن v12 ?

ولك جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## magnum1272003 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ أبو كولا افتقدناك فعلا
بعد ان أخبرتنا أن اسم الدخول للبرنامج تغير في الاصدار 13 جربت ولم يفلح الدخول وذلك لعدم القدرة على الإتصال بقاعدة بيانات البرنامج cmdemo لنفس الخطأ الذي يظهر مع الإخوة إثناء التأكد من الاتصال بقاعدة البيانات admin_config


----------



## abo_kola (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز فارس الفرات
نعم تستطيع تجربة أي من primavera P6 أو Primavera CM على قاعدة البيانات SQL ووكذلك الإصدار 2008 مدعم من بريمافيرا وسوف أقوم بنشر خطوات تنصيب MSSQL 2008 MSDE لاحقا وذلك للتعرف على الطريقة المثلي للتنصيب والتغلب على أي مشاكل في الإتصال
مرفق الملف الرسمي الذي تم إصداره من أوراكل للإصدار 13 والذي يتضح فيه ما هو الجديد

الأخ ماغنوم
إعتقدت أنك نجحت في تنصيب البرنامج حيث ارسلت لي صورة من الدخول على إدارة البرنامج
عادة عند تنصيب البرنامج يكون الـ default هو محاولة الدخول على قاعدة بيانات بأسم cmdemo وإذا لم تتواجد هذه القاعدة يظهر قائمة بقواعد البيانات الموجودة لإختيار المراد تشغيلها في البداية.
أرجو إرسال صورة للمشكله حقك وكذلك أرسال الملف المسمي expedition-ds.xml

تحياتي


----------



## magnum1272003 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي العزيز فعلا استطعت الدخول على البرنامج كما رأيت في الصورة ولكن على قاعدة بيانات إدارة البرنامج كما ذكرت واما بالنسبة لقاعدة بيانات البرنامج expdemo وأنشأتها بطريقة صحيحة والحمد لله فلا يستطيع البرنامج الدخول عليها وبالفعل يعرض عليا البرنامج أن أختار قاعدة بيانات يعمل عليها ولكن لا توجد أي قواعد بيانات أختار منها أبدا والمشكلة انا البرنامج لا يسطتيع الدخول على القاعدة لانه الاتصال به شيئا واليك في المرفقات كافة التفاصيل


----------



## magnum1272003 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله تم الأمر واستطعت الدخول


----------



## abo_kola (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروووووووك نجاح التنصييييب وعقبال عزيزي فارس الفرات وباقس الإخوة المهتمين بالموضوع


----------



## magnum1272003 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز أبو كولا أريد أن أتعلم كيف اثبت SQL Server 2008 وأصنع سيرفر لمنتجات بريمافيرا واستطيع الإتصال بها عبر البرامج الخاصة ببيريمافيرا


----------



## magnum1272003 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

أخانا العزيز أبا أسامة ألا جديد؟؟؟


----------



## abo_kola (3 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي ماغنوم
إنشاء الله سيكون هناك جديد - أجهز الأن ملف به تنصيب sql 2008 msde وكيفية إنشاء كافة قواعد الداتابيز الخاصة بكل من p6 و cm


----------



## osamaibraheim (3 نوفمبر 2010)

thank u my brother


----------



## ايهاب مياله (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع اخي ابو اسامة
انا في انتظار خطوات تنصيب sql

وبارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## abo_kola (30 نوفمبر 2010)

إخواتي الأعزاء
أسف جدا على التأخير - نظرا لظروف إجازتي خلال عيد الأضحي المبارك
مرفق الملفات السابق الوعد بها - بالصور لطريقة تنصيب SQL 2005 Express وتجدونه في الإسطوانه الخاصة ببرنامج البريمافيرا الإصدار 6.1 أو يمكن تحميله من موقع ميكروسوفت والملف الثاني يحتوي على طريقة تنصيب قواعد البيانات الخاصة ببرنامج الـ Contract Management R13
علما بأنه لابد من إنشاء على الأقل عدد 2 قاعدة بيانات الأولي لابد وأن يكون إسمها EXPADMIN والأخري أي اسم ترغب فيه ولكني فضلت أن يكون إسمها CMDEMO
وجاري الأن رفع فيلم فيديو تفصيلي كامل لطريقة تنصيب SQL و CM13 ولكن بدون صوت وسيتم إضافة الرابط فور الإنتهاء من رفعه

أرجو أن أكون وفيت وسوف نتابع دروس تفصيلية لكيفية تشغيل البرنامج وشرح كافة الـ Modules

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## foratfaris (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز أبو أسامة
الأخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
كل عام وانتم بخير ... وفقكم الله الى الخير كله ...
في العمل الجديد .. الذي انتقلت اليه .. تم تنصيب البرنامج ... من قبل المختصين ...
أرجو من الاخ العزيز ابو اسامة.. ان يبدأ بشرح كيفية العمل على البرنامج ...
مع جزيل الشكر..*مقدماً


----------



## foratfaris (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز أبو أسامة
الأخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
كل عام وانتم بخير ... وفقكم الله الى الخير كله ...
في العمل الجديد .. الذي انتقلت اليه .. تم تنصيب البرنامج ... من قبل المختصين ...
أرجو من الاخ العزيز ابو اسامة.. ان يبدأ بشرح كيفية العمل على البرنامج ...
مع جزيل الشكر..*مقدماً


----------



## abo_kola (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كما وعدتكم مرفق ملف فيديو لكيفية تنصيب برنامج Contract Management R13 كاملا 
بداية من تنصيب خادم قاعدة البيانات SQL مرورا بـ تنصيب قواعد البيانات التي يحتاج البرنامج للتشغيل وهي على الأقل عدد 2 قاعدة بيانات الأولي لابد وأن يكون إسمها EXPADMIN والأخري ممكن أن تسمي بأي أسم ولكني أفضل الأسم الإفتراضي CMDEMO ونهاية بتنصيب البرنامج من خلال طريقة إعداد الـ JBOSS ثم تنصيب الـ Web Server للبرنامج

مع تحياتي
http://www.mediafire.com/?o45u4dfmtza29lv


----------



## ايهاب مياله (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ابو كولا على المعلومات القيمة والجهد الكبير الذي تبذله


----------



## abbcdd (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*الأخ العزيز أبو أسامة المحترم

أود أن أسألك سؤالاً عن عملية الربط بين الـ CM13 و الـ P6V7 ، فالمشكلة هي أنني لا أجد الخيار No Schedule مفعلاً عن الدخول إلى Schedule Tab

- و مرفق صورة من تفاصيل عملية الربط ، أرجو الإضطلاع والبيان إن أمكن؟

وشكراً جزيلاً لك.*


----------



## abbcdd (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ أبو أسامة 

عذراً ، الصورة موجودة بالمرفقات.

وشكراً


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مطر (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير... 
تم تنصيب البرنامج بنجاح...
يبقى كيف نتعامل ونستفيد من البرنامج...
وهل هناك كتب بالعربي تشرح البرنامج...
تحياتي


----------



## the poor to god (1 يناير 2011)

لا أعرف كيف نرد ليك الجميل أبو كولا ( محمد حسين ) إن صح إقتباس الاسم من ملفات التنصيب غير إننا نخصك بدعوة فى السحر بقدر عطائك لنا أنت كنت منقذ للكثير لان موضوعك متميز ومختلف وغير الاخرين كلنا كنا نتحدث فى عالم التخطيط فقط ولا نعرف نفيد فى الجزء التقنى فجئت أنت وسددت هذا الخلل فجزاك الله عنا الخير
ويا ريت ترد عليا فى السؤال الاتى كيف نعرف نفعل ملفات sdk لانى حاولت أكثر من مرة إنى أشرحها للكثير وفشلت لكنى نجحت بمساعدة صديق إسويها لنفسى وشكرا


----------



## hhmdan (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا للجهود


----------



## abo_kola (2 يناير 2011)

الأخ :abbcdd
هل أنت متأكد من أن اسم قاعدة البيانات التي تريد الربط بها باسم PMDB علما بأن اسم قاعدة البيانات يختلف على الـ alias المستخدم في برنامج البريمافيرا
أما بخصوص شرح الربط بملفات الـ SDK والخاص بالبريمافيرا سوف أقوم بمشيئة الله بتحميل طريقة الربط.


----------



## the poor to god (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثير ونحن فى الانتظار


----------



## ايهاب مياله (4 يناير 2011)

*الخطا في عملية الدخول‏*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالك اخي ابو اسامة

لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على المعلومات القبمة التي ارسلتها لي والمساعدة التي قدمتها لي 
وبارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


ابعث لك في خطا الدخول ولا اعرف كيف احل تلك المشكلة نرجو من حضرتكم المساعدة

وشكرا


----------



## impire (7 يناير 2011)

عزيزي المهندس أبو كولا لك منا خالص الشكر على مجهودك مع جميع الزملاء والذي هو بالتأكيد يستهلك منك الكثير من الوقت للمراجعة والرد ، ولا نملك إلا الإمتنان والدعاء.
في الحقيقة بفضل الله والشرح الوافي بالملفات التي أعددتها والفيديو الرائع ، إستطعت تنصيب البرنامج بنجاح عدا الرسالة المرفق صورة منها والتي أعتقد أنها تسببت بعدم تمكني من الوصول لشاشة الدخول إلى البرنامج كما هو الحال بالمرفقات ولا أدري كيف أحل هذا الموقف لحدداثة عهدي باالبرنامج.


----------



## abo_kola (8 يناير 2011)

الأخ / إيهاب
أرجو منك ارسال ملف اسمه expedition-ds.xml وتجده على المسار
c:\<jboss Folder>\cm\deploy
أما بالنسبة للأخ امباير
يتضح من الرساله إنه عند تنصيب برنامج الـ 
Contract Manager
لم تختار الفولد الصحيح في مجلد الـ
Jboss


----------



## ايهاب مياله (9 يناير 2011)

*اخي ابو اسامة هذا هو الملف الذي طلبته*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي ابو اسامة الملف المرفق هو المطلوب 

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## abo_kola (10 يناير 2011)

عزيزي إيهاب
من الواضح من حجم الملف 0 بايت أنه لم يتم تسجيل أي إعدادات في الملف وبالتالي هذا هو سبب المشكله
ممكن تزويدي بالاتي:

نظام التشغيل لديك
نظام قاعدة البيانات
هل الجهاز مشترك في شبكة أم لأ (دومين)
وإنشاء الله المشكلة بسيطة


----------



## ايهاب مياله (11 يناير 2011)

abo_kola قال:


> عزيزي إيهاب
> من الواضح من حجم الملف 0 بايت أنه لم يتم تسجيل أي إعدادات في الملف وبالتالي هذا هو سبب المشكله
> 
> ممكن تزويدي بالاتي:
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نظام التشغيل Vista
نظام قاعدة البيانات SQL
 الجهاز غير مشترك في شبكة


----------



## abo_kola (11 يناير 2011)

إذهب الي المسار التالي :
C:\Program Files\Oracle\ContractManagement\utility\CMAdminConfig
وشغل الملف المسمي بـ dbconfigcm.cmd
وإملاء البيانات كالتالي بعد إختيار Microsoft SQL Server:

User Name : exp
Password : sql
Database Name : expadmin
Database Host Address : your SQL server Instance Name
Database host Port: 1433
ثم Next --> Finish
افتح ملف DBSourceCreation.log باستخدام الـ Notepad
لابد وأن يكون مكتوب به سطرين الأول Begin والثاني End
ثم بعد ذلك نشغل الملف المسمي بـ admincm.cmd اسم المستخدم exp والباسورد sql
وأرجو اخذ لقطات من الشاشه الخاصة بها وإرسالها بعد فتح كل علامات + وخصوصا للعناوين التالية:

Application Server
******* Repositry -> Apache Jackrabbit
Database وما تحتها
Preferences
Web Server
وإرسال تلك اللقطات والتأكد من أن جميع بيانات قاعدة البيانات مسجله
تحياتي


----------



## ايهاب مياله (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اين إملاء البيانات :

User Name : exp
Password : sql
Database Name : expadmin
Database Host Address : your SQL server Instance Name
Database host Port: 1433
ثم Next --> Finish 
وشكرا اخي ابو اسامة


----------



## abo_kola (16 يناير 2011)

> إذهب الي المسار التالي :
> C:\program files\oracle\contractmanagement\utility\cmadmincon fig
> وشغل الملف المسمي بـ dbconfigcm.cmd


بعد تشغيل الملف السابق ذكره ستظهر لك شاشه تملأ الحقول كما سبق ذكره


----------



## هيا الحلو (17 يناير 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.tarekzaky (20 أبريل 2011)

أولا : شكرا على كل ما سبق شرحة ولكن هل الخطوات السابق شرحها يمكن تطبيقها عند تصتيب cm12 على ويندز 7 أرجو الأفادة .
وشكرا لكل واحد شارك في أضافة معلومة في هذه المشاركة .


----------



## imabohilal (21 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله في الأخ أبوكولا على مجهوده و صبره وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتة


----------



## bolbol2000 (30 أبريل 2011)

يا شباب ربنا يكرمك انا قلبت النت على كتاب شرح primavera contract management
مش لاقى خالص ربنا يجازيكم خير ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم اي كتاب لتعليم البرنامج الجامد ده


----------



## tarekms45 (20 مايو 2011)

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
مجهود جبار من الاخ ابو كولا

حاولت كثيرا و لم افلح فى تنزيل هذا البرنامج الجبار
لدى ويندوز 7 64 بت 
افكر فى تنزيله على اوراكل بدلا من sql
هل يوجد مشكله لو كان البرنامج اوراكل و البريمفيرا sql
حتى لو لم استطع تسطيب هذا البرنامج فان الجهد المبذول هنا عظيم و يستحق الاشادة
و السلام عليكم


----------



## hezzat (16 يوليو 2011)

عندنا مشكلة وهى كيف يتم اتصال primavera contract manager مع primavera p6 R8 حيث لايوجد فى SCHEDULE TAB امكانية للربط مع PRIMAVERA . اذ كيف يتم الربط 
ارجو الأجابة


----------



## elbobsameh (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن شرح primavera contract management rel 13


----------



## elbobsameh (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو الافادة


----------



## elbobsameh (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو الافادةةةةةةةةة بليز يا جماعة عاوز شرح على فديو او اى حاجة عربى


----------



## gamil_13 (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## minana (3 مايو 2012)

my problem is schedule tab in project setting is disabled like below picture ,also connection between P6 v8.1 and PCM 13.1 is successful and i can import data from PCM to P6,can anyone help me?


----------



## magnum1272003 (3 مايو 2012)

minana قال:


> my problem is schedule tab in project setting is disabled like below picture ,also connection between p6 v8.1 and pcm 13.1 is successful and i can import data from pcm to p6,can anyone help me?
> مشاهدة المرفق 80507


المشكلة عندك في اتصال الـ cm بالبريمافيرا وليس العكس ولابد من الدخول على اعدادات الـ cm وضبط موضوع قاعدة بيانات البريمافيرا


----------



## minana (4 مايو 2012)

thanks magnum,my configuration is like a below picture,can you say me which is wrong?


----------



## magnum1272003 (4 مايو 2012)

minana قال:


> thanks magnum,my configuration is like a below picture,can you say me which is wrong?مشاهدة المرفق 80550



تأكد من اسم قاعدة البيانات جيدا ومن اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور الخاصة به واستخدم pubuser وجربه وهناك سؤال هل عندك أكثر من قاعدة بيانات على أوراكل خاصة بالبريمافيرا أم أنها واحدة فقط؟


----------



## minana (4 مايو 2012)

thanks magnum i solve this problem,awesome comment


----------



## magnum1272003 (4 مايو 2012)

minana قال:


> thanks magnum i solve this problem,awesome comment



ماذا وجدت أخبرني؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## minana (4 مايو 2012)

when i install p6 in configuration database i put database password (prima123vera)and my mistake was in PCM configuration i put password for primavera (privuser)after your comment suddenly i remember i must change it ,aftar that this problem solved
thanks magnum


----------



## magnum1272003 (4 مايو 2012)

الحمد لله ولا شكر على واجب وأتمنى التعرف عليك إذا أحببت


----------



## minana (9 مايو 2012)

?Can anyone put CM plus 3.1 or CM excel loader link for download


----------



## bolbol (8 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود رائع وجزا الله خير من علمأينتفع به


----------



## عماد زكى (10 ديسمبر 2014)

يوجد لدى مشكلة عند تنصيب P6 v8.2 مع قاعدة بيانات MS SQL Server على نظام ويندوز 8 حيث اننى لا استطيع انشاء قاعدة بيانات جديدة وقاعدة البيانات الوحيدة المتاحة هى التى تم انشائها عند التنصيب. رسالة الخطأ التى تظهر عند محاولة انشاء قاعدة بيانات جديدة هى Bad public uername or password - cannot connect to database server ارجو افادتنا بشرح وافى عن التنصيب على نظام الويندوز 8 ومشاكله


----------

